# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Phân biệt servo chạy mạng và chạy xung Dir/Pus

## VuongAn

Dạo này em đang có hứng thú với servo, nên cũng mon men mua một số em servo về ngâm cứu.
Các bác cho em hỏi chút là servo yaskawa chạy mạng và chạy xung khác nhau điểm gì, mã số thế nào để phân biệt chạy mạng và chạy xung ạ. Em thấy cùng là dòng SGDV mà sao có con chạy mạng con chạy xung, em cũng chưa phân biệt được làm sao để biết, mong các bác chỉ bảo giúp những lính mới như em đỡ tốn học phí ngu với ạ.
Một số hình dưới đây thì em nào chạy mạng em nào chạy xung và làm sao phân biệt được, nhờ các bác hướng dẫn dùm ạ.
Em số 1


Em số 2

Em số 3

Em số 4

Thanks

----------


## terminaterx300

A01A là chạy xung, A11A là chạy mạng.
cơ bản servo bây giờ các hãng luôn là thấy jack 50pin thì 99% là chạy dc xung, xui xui là chạy mạng 1 trường hợp rất hiếm :v

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> A01A là chạy xung, A11A là chạy mạng.
> cơ bản servo bây giờ các hãng luôn là thấy jack 50pin thì 99% là chạy dc xung, xui xui là chạy mạng 1 trường hợp rất hiếm :v


Trường hợp như hình ở trên là A11A mà em không thấy jack cắm đầu mạng, thì vẫn chạy xung đúng không bác
Như trường hợp ảnh cuối cùng, các bác nhà mình bảo chạy mạng, nhưng em ko thấy jack mạng, nên cũng mơ hồ không hiểu nó chạy kiểu gì ạ?
Như hình ảnh dưới nó là mã A01A mà lại là chạy mạng?

Thanks bác

----------


## Ga con

Mạng này là mạng công nghiệp của hãng bác ơi, không mạng mạng theo nghĩa thường hiểu (Ethernet).

Có nhiều chuẩn mạng, có cái chỉ riêng của hãng như Mitsu SSCNET, cũng có nhiều chuẩn mạng chung thông thường dễ gặp hơn như Sercos, Mechatrolink, Profibus, CAN, Fieldbus (422/485), Hart, RS (232, 485), Ethernet, USB (mấy cái đời mới) ...

Thanks.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Nam Anh

Đóng góp ý kiến:
- 1,2,4 có ghi rõ là chuẩn Mechatrolink ở mặt bên Driver, có logo Mechatrolink đặc trưng, là 1 trong số nhiều kiểu chạy mạng như bác Ga Con đã nói.
Ưu điểm: truyền nhận được nhiều thông số, hỗ trợ giao tiếp điều khiển nhiều Driver với nhau
Nhược điểm: tốn kém, cần thêm nhiều module hoặc cable đi kèm, điều khiển hơi khó 1 chút
- 3 là loại chạy xung, thường có 1 cổng 50pin.
Ưu nhược điểm ngược so với loại chạy mạng
Ngoài ra còn 1 số ưu nhược điểm khác và tùy ứng dụng mà lựa chọn loại chạy mạng hoặc xung cho phù hợp với ứng dụng và túi $.  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Cảm ơn các bác nhiều, em đã vỡ lẽ được phần nào rồi ạ.

----------


## bientanservoplc

Một số loại Yaskawa chạy mạng về tới Việt Nam được anh em thợ chế lại nên vẫn chạy xung được nhé. Theo như phỏng đoán thì thay board điều khiển.

----------


## nhatson

> Trường hợp như hình ở trên là A11A mà em không thấy jack cắm đầu mạng, thì vẫn chạy xung đúng không bác
> Như trường hợp ảnh cuối cùng, các bác nhà mình bảo chạy mạng, nhưng em ko thấy jack mạng, nên cũng mơ hồ không hiểu nó chạy kiểu gì ạ?
> Như hình ảnh dưới nó là mã A01A mà lại là chạy mạng?
> 
> Thanks bác


chạy mạng có nhiều dạng  mạng, mổi hãng chọn  1 con dường, các tbi5 mới hiện này theo xu hướng chạy mạng dựa trên nền tảng IP, nếu là driver chạy ethercat thì...có thể dùng chạy cnc vs linuxcnc

----------


## Nam Anh

> Một số loại Yaskawa chạy mạng về tới Việt Nam được anh em thợ chế lại nên vẫn chạy xung được nhé. Theo như phỏng đoán thì thay board điều khiển.


Bác cho e xin thông tin liên lạc (call, zalo, fb ...) của mấy bác chế loại chạy mạng sang chạy xung được không a? Thanks!
Thân!

----------


## Phantan74

> Một số loại Yaskawa chạy mạng về tới Việt Nam được anh em thợ chế lại nên vẫn chạy xung được nhé. Theo như phỏng đoán thì thay board điều khiển.


Chế lại chạy có bền kg bạn. Thankd

----------

